# Dell Latitude 13 + FreeBSD hardware support



## burkoff (May 3, 2012)

Hello, I can buy which will have only 9 or FreeBSD version of their high over time. *[ What does this mean? -- Mod. ]*

Please refer to hardware here:

http://pcstore.bg/laptopi/DELL-2/DELL-Latitude-13-4GB-%D0%A1-3G-%D0%9C%D0%9E%D0%94%D0%A3%D0%9B-3928

*I*n *E*nglish:
http://www.priceof.org/tabid/113/pid/151/dell-latitude-13.aspx


Will I have problems with the video card drivers and other things?


----------



## wblock@ (May 3, 2012)

CPU, memory, hard drive, sound, and DVD should all be fine.

I think the video will need the KMS patches for xorg.

Dell loves Broadcom, so expect Broadcom Ethernet, which should work, and Broadcom wireless, which probably will not work with native FreeBSD drivers.  ndisgen(8) may be able to use the Windows drivers for FreeBSD.  Replacing the Broadcom wireless with Atheros is another way.


----------



## burkoff (May 8, 2012)

Hi, I found that the model used:

- LAN Adapter - Broadcom Netlink Gigabit Ethernet. - Driver THERE
- WLAN Adapter Intel WiFi Link 5100AGN - whether working with freebsd FreeBSD 9?
- Graphics chip - Intel GMA 4500M HD - whether working with freebsd FreeBSD 9?
- Processor - Type - Intel Core 2 Duo SU7300?

Have some hardware that is on another machine?

Do you think that it will work slowly due to the fact that freebsd FreeBSD has 2 x 1.3GHz? Cache - 3G*B*?

*M*ore details: http://uk.hardware.info/productinfo/104850/dell-latitude-13#tab:specifications


----------



## wblock@ (May 10, 2012)

Intel 5100AGN might be supported by iwn(4).

4500 video, don't know but suspect it's new enough to need the KMS patches.

Whether that processor is fast enough for you is up to you.  For me, the Core 2 processors have been pretty fast, but I have not had one in a notebook.


----------

